# Salvaged Title vehicle.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you ever bought one?

I never thought I would, but I just did. Not only that, it's a Ford. Never thought I buy one of those either. Two strikes against it already.

We had a 96 3/4 Ton Suburban that lasted us for 8 years until last week when a high school girl decided to turn in front of me. Insurance company totaled it and didn't give us very much. With 5 kids to haul around, I had to find something fast.

It runs, drives straight down the road. The 4wd works. I'll get it to a shop on Monday for a once over. There were two people standing there waiting to buy it if I didn't. The guy had promised me first chance at it if I wanted it. Hopefully that wasn't a bad thing because that kind of pushed me over the edge to take it.

99 Expedition Eddie Bauer with 114k for 2300 bucks. I figure if it lasts a year or more, it will be worth it. Maybe then I'll be able to afford a proper replacement for our Suburban.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=443&si ... ad=1717797


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For 23 fetching hundred? Can't go wrong! Why is the title branded? I think that is the biggest issue. We have had 3 in the fam, one was a flooded Kia and never had a single problem, one was a brand new (all three were nearly brand new actually) decked out Tahoe that had rolled, took forever to get it fixed and had a few surprises and a few related issues later and a 1 ton dually that had been t-boned in the rear that worked out perfectly fine. The problem with those is that they are selling for about half of new and then putting quite a bit of money to get going (with the exception of the Kia was ready to roll). Most banks will not lend or only lend half of value and when traded in will usually be worth half of the lowest value found. However, none of that matters with yours I would be all over it. 
BTW you seem to attract the idiot drivers, you need to get a big brush guard contraption all the way around your vehicles. :mrgreen:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that I went and drove it home from Heber and saw it in the daylight, it has a few more issues than I could see last night. needs the rubber door seal pieces on both rear doors. There's a clunking from under it when you accelerate or go up a hill. I am crossing my fingers that it's not the transmission. If it's not the transmission, then I think we're set.

And Huge.... I do have issues with idiot drivers. But just Girls from Bountiful High School. I have now been in just two wrecks in my life. Both one block from each other at intersections with Bountiful High girls running red lights or not yielding. Maybe they need a new drivers ed teacher over there


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> And Huge.... I do have issues with idiot drivers. But just Girls from Bountiful High School. I have now been in just two wrecks in my life. Both one block from each other at intersections with Bountiful High girls running red lights or not yielding. Maybe they need a new drivers ed teacher over there


Maybe you should avoid that area? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I had an old Isuzu trooper that my son was in an accident with (other person ran a red light and he t boned her), insurance 86'ed it and I bought it back as salvage. Took the damaged parts off and pounded them out, put it back together. Had a shop max out the toe out on one front tire and drove it for another 7 years and 98K miles. I just sold it to one of my nephews and he loves it. I guess the bottom line is, if you know the vehicle or feel it will work out for you, then it will.
I replaced my old trooper with another old trooper, this one has a clear title, but in repairing it I swear it has been in a river or a very damp environment for a long time. I bought it for $400 and have put another $400 into it. Right now it seems to be working as well as my other one and I'm happy.
Good luck with your Ford.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My wife's been driving an Olds Intrigue for 4.5 years now. It was hit in the rear quarter panel. My brother in law purchases and fixes quite a few. It's paid for now, so we'll keep it until it dies. We can't get squat on trade in because of it. But a paid for car sure beats making payment and paying interest.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my 06 corolla as a salvage three years ago. I actually bought it sight - unseen off ebay from a guy in Denver. It had been wrecked and wipped out the front quarter panel, hood, and light assembly when it had 4,700 miles on it. The repair was done very well before I purchased it. I've put about 92,000 on it over the last three years and I couldn't be happier. The only repairs I've done are two sets of tires and oil changes. I'm not sure I'd get another salvage that I didn't actually see and drive before purchase, but this one worked out exceptionally well for me. My son is just starting Driver's ed this week and i would certainly consider another salvage title vehicle.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh sheet. It's not good.

Door seals for the back to doors $180.00
Rear axle seal and brakes $450.00
Front and rear sway bar parts $150.00
Adjust ride height and new air bag for suspension $370.00
Allignment $69.00
Keyless remotes (Wife just has to have these) $125.00

Listening to my Wife whine about this new vehicle for as long as it lasts....... priceless!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Intermountain Auto Body for the door seals or anything from the dealer I can get you about 20-30% off just PM me for the details. Good luck!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

That is only another $1300 Rob...considering what you paid for the vehicle that isn't too bad. Wait...that $1300 doesn't cut into your Arizona quail hunt with us this January does it?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

But wait there's more......

Won't pass inspection now. They removed the check engine light bulbs and all the warning light bulbs from the dash. That's 100 just in labor. Needs a new rear brake line. 100+ there, and it needs new ball joints 480 there. 

Oh man did I get bent over. I assume there isn't any recourse since I knew it was a salvaged title???

I don't usually like blasting a specific person or place but in this case I don't want anyone to get screwed like I did.

So..... Stay away from Chatarras Detailing & Repair in Heber specifically Gary.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That totally sucks beyond all recognition there 12 volt. Man that is a rough deal. A guy that works for me bought a salvated corolla the same time I did. He has sunk around 4K into his over the last three years, and the engine seized upon him over the weekend so he'll be in another $3200 on that. Salvage cars are an absolute gamble no matter how you look at it. This whole deal just totally sucks man. I feel for you. Might not be a bad idea to cut your losses at this point.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Whoa...not good buddy! Sorry you got screwed.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I would try taking it back! And NEVER GET RUSHED! I know people that will have people stand there and say we will buy it if he don't! Hell if anything go park it there with a sign you got screwed... I would guess he would take it back fast!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> But wait there's more......
> 
> Won't pass inspection now. *They removed the check engine light bulbs and all the warning light bulbs from the dash.* That's 100 just in labor. Needs a new rear brake line. 100+ there, and it needs new ball joints 480 there.
> 
> ...


Isn't that illegal? Also if they removed the bulbs to make it look like there wasn't any issues, that is fraudulent in my opinion. I think they may have a case against them if you wanted to. The only thing you could of done was take it to a shop prior to buying it and have them do a quick inspection for like a $100. It is well worth it. Sorry man.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If I was you I would contact the motor vehicle enforcement division at the Tax Comission & get ahold of one of their officers. They have HUGE issues with that kind of stuff. They deal with all the dealers licenses, chop shops & all that. If thet removed lights & that kind of stuff to make it look like a better vehicle, then thats fraud. Their ph# is 801-297-2600. I also think that if that guy that was selling the vehicle had a dealers license (he should if he is fixing cars and selling them) then it is also Illegal for him to sell a vehicle that will not pass safety or emissions. Im not positive on that one but i think I remember hearing that somewhere. Check with them. All they can do is help, or atleast tell you what your options would be.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> If I was you I would contact the motor vehicle enforcement division at the Tax Comission & get ahold of one of their officers. They have HUGE issues with that kind of stuff. They deal with all the dealers licenses, chop shops & all that. If thet removed lights & that kind of stuff to make it look like a better vehicle, then thats fraud. Their ph# is 801-297-2600


thanks for that.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me change my previous post... I've now had to change 3 parts this past week to get the thing aligned, and I still need more parts. But the bigger problem is more likely the yahoos at Rocky's in Orem where I got it aligned before probably didn't do their job correctly. Therefore I've been dealing with the problems for the past 3.5 years. So goes life...


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

woohoo. I might get it out of the shop today. :roll:


----------

